# 64421



## codecarr (Aug 5, 2009)

We have a doc that wants to bill 64421 for multiple levels, that is, bill it 7 times for each level.  I'm saying that this code is already for multiple, so we can't. Looking for some backup. Thanks, Dave


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 5, 2009)

The code states multiple nerves so therefore it is multiple injections, one code one unit.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 5, 2009)

Debra is absolutley correct.  Below is an excerpt from "Anesthesia & Pain Coder's Pink Sheet".  An example was provided....

*Procedure:  Left T4, 5, 6, and 7 intercostal nerve blocks #4.*

64421 [Injection, anesthetic agent] intercostal nerves, multiple, regional block. 

"Even though the pain physician performs four injections, you should only bill the code once, since the CPT definition already accounts for multiple injections. Report this code with ‘1' unit of service"


----------



## chrissywa (Nov 28, 2018)

*64421 bilateral*

what if the dr does a bilateral T,10 T11, T12 intercostal never block
would you bill out
64421-rt, 64421-lt?


----------

